# Puppies Buried Alive By Jailed Dog Breeders Are Rescued By RSPCA



## MariaB (Aug 28, 2013)

Puppies Buried Alive By Jailed Dog Breeders Are Rescued By RSPCA (PICTURES)


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How disgusting! How can anyone do this?? They didnt look new born either.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

How evil can you get, what a terrible lingering death it could have been if someone didn't alert the RSPCA.

There was a debate on a post the other day, about the RSPCA and they did get some slatings, and although they may not always be perfect, Animals would deffinately be a lot worse off without them as we would have no one to bring people like this to justice at all.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

rose said:


> How disgusting! How can anyone do this?? They didnt look new born either.


I thought they looked a couple of weeks old. And I wonder what happened to mammy dog.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> There was a debate on a post the other day, about the RSPCA and they did get some slatings, and although they may not always be perfect, Animals would deffinately be a lot worse off without them as we would have no one to bring people like this to justice at all


So the police officer who was the one 'scrambling through the earth' to dig them up had no part in the rescue at all? I can't see anything in the article which states this was a private prosecution brought by the RSPCA. It very well may have been by agreement but I'm sure the prosecution would have gone ahead through normal channels if necessary.


----------



## georginaspets (Sep 8, 2013)

That is so immoral and sickening!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

havoc said:


> So the police officer who was the one 'scrambling through the earth' to dig them up had no part in the rescue at all? I can't see anything in the article which states this was a private prosecution brought by the RSPCA. It very well may have been by agreement but I'm sure the prosecution would have gone ahead through normal channels if necessary.


The RSPCA was there too in fact it says in another report, that the RSPCA were alerted first by a phone call from the public.

Its possible that the RSPCA had to call the police in fact as they haven't got powers of entry and often need police assistance to gain it.

24 other dogs who were still alive and confined to living in hutches or in squalor indoors were also confiscated and taken by the RSPCA which they will presumeably be able to re-home now as the court case is settled.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Saw this story last year, but how evil can people be, the poor little things, suffocating to death, the jail sentences are not long enough for animal cruelty of any kind


----------



## Sarah89 (May 5, 2013)

It is horrendous enough to kill or purposefully harm an animal, but to do it in such an inhumane way which would cause they prolonged pain and misery is just a whole other level of evil. How can you go back into the house to watch the telly knowing what you've just done and feel no need to do anything??

Also what the law fails to grasp in these cases is that if a person is evil and twisted enough to do this that they are in all likelihood to be a threat to mankind as well as animals. Surely people like this should be seen as a potential menance to society and something more done than 6 months in prison??????? I wouldn't trust these people with children, the elderly or vulnerable adults, that is for sure


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I feel sick by this, it's just unexplainable as to why anyone could do this!!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

No words.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

How could they?


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Sickening. 

Words fail me...


----------



## SodsLaw (Oct 3, 2013)

Horrible and sad. But well done to the RSPCA and Police, without them the puppies would have perished.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

This happened ages ago i remember the story..very sad.


----------

